# Soundbar connection



## Gillig500 (Apr 2, 2012)

I currently have a my Vizio model # VSB201 sound bar connected via RCA cables to my FIOS box for sound for my 
Samsung 55" tv Series 6 model . My question to whom may know the answer . How can I have the smart apps like Pandora
play through my sound bar as well ? Do I need a receiver via RCA cables too or optical ? I hope my questions are not confusing
, but all answers are greatly appreciated . I know it's simple just mind boggled at times with input & output .


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Are the apps (Pandora, Netflix etc.) generated by the TV? In other words, does the Samsung connect to the internet, or are you using a BDP to do it? I checked online, and the site that I found stated that the TV has web apps. You should be able to get the sound from the web apps AND the FIOs cable box through the sound bar by sending the FIO signal to the TV (you can use RCA, but Toslink would give better SQ) and then connecting the TV directly to the sound bar.

It's not unusual for current TVs to only have a Toslink (optical digital) output, so you may need to convert the digital signal to analog (RCA) before it goes to the sound bar. If you need one, Parts Express sells an inexpensive converter.

I hope that this helps; feel free to let me know if my instructions are not clear!


----------



## Gillig500 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes the apps are generated thru the net . Sorry for not being more clear and thanks for the advice on how to set this up properly


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Gillig500 said:


> Yes the apps are generated thru the net . Sorry for not being more clear and thanks for the advice on how to set this up properly


You were perfectly clear ; I asked about the apps as many people have BDPs that connect to the internet for their apps. I use my PS3 and Panny BDP for Netflix, Vudu etc.

Good luck and let us know if you have any questions!


----------

